# So...let me get this straight...



## Rickyraws (Feb 23, 2018)

When renting a car through Lyft's express drive program, it states that it has a 2500 deductible.


So....if I'm driving and a car rear ends me I pay 2500?

Does it matter who is at fault?

If someone side swipes me and it does $17 worth of damage to the vehicle I pay 2500? Lol is this for real or am I just woefully dyslexic?


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## Rickyraws (Feb 23, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> View attachment 211757


Can you elaborate if you don't mind? Gonna start ride share driving in a few days, and have been doing extensive research but it can be a little daunting keeping track of what's what and I'm sure I'm misunderstanding some things


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Rickyraws said:


> Can you elaborate if you don't mind? Gonna start ride share driving in a few days, and have been doing extensive research but it can be a little daunting keeping track of what's what and I'm sure I'm misunderstanding some things


I like being a helper.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Rickyraws said:


> Can you elaborate if you don't mind? Gonna start ride share driving in a few days, and have been doing extensive research but it can be a little daunting keeping track of what's what and I'm sure I'm misunderstanding some things


If you don't already own a car you shouldn't lease one to rideshare. It's a losing proposition, ask the 1,000's I drivers nationwide who participated in these lease programs and no worse off financially than when they started.


----------



## Rickyraws (Feb 23, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> I like being a helper.


You're right. Sorry.


Beur said:


> If you don't already own a car you shouldn't lease one to rideshare. It's a losing proposition, ask the 1,000's I drivers nationwide who participated in these lease programs and no worse off financially than when they started.


I figured renting through the express drive program wasn't part of a leasing program? I also heard that Uber stopped its leasing program, and instead also has a rental program similar to Lyft.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Beur said:


> If you don't already own a car you shouldn't lease one to rideshare. It's a losing proposition, ask the 1,000's I drivers nationwide who participated in these lease programs and no worse off financially than when they started.


Exactly. Express Drive is a scam and it sets the driver up to fail. That, coupled with Rickyraws lack of knowledge about insurance, will put him on course for a head on collision with the pain train.

I know I'm being a jerk, but Rickyraws needs to back out now and not consider TNC driving until he's got a better understanding of the basics.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Rickyraws said:


> You're right. Sorry.
> 
> I figured renting through the express drive program wasn't part of a leasing program? I also heard that Uber stopped its leasing program, and instead also has a rental program similar to Lyft.


Define Rental Program?

When you lease an apartment you pay rent, right?


----------



## Rickyraws (Feb 23, 2018)

I see. While my options aren't the most expansive at the moment, I suppose I will have to take certain things into consideration more so than I already have. As I unfortunately will have to use the express drive program if I intend to do any sort of driving, I will at the very least, attempt to switch to uber's variant after my first week of lyft has concluded. Were I able to simply eschew the potential headache and aggravation associated with both ride sharing platforms, I would. But personal circumstance and situation make such very difficult. 
Appreciate the responses, guys.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Rickyraws said:


> I see. While my options aren't the most expansive at the moment, I suppose I will have to take certain things into consideration more so than I already have. As I unfortunately will have to use the express drive program if I intend to do any sort of driving, I will at the very least, attempt to switch to uber's variant after my first week of lyft has concluded. Were I able to simply eschew the potential headache and aggravation associated with both ride sharing platforms, I would. But personal circumstance and situation make such very difficult.
> Appreciate the responses, guys.


Walgreens is always hiring as are other retailers and fast food joints.

Last I heard you can't use Lyft's vehicle on Uber, Lyft prohibits it.

If you're a classy guy, basically dress nice and don't smell, and you have a bit of hustle look into renting a Black/SUV qualifying vehicle from an established partner who will also feed you private rides. Depending on your market they may also have a deal with a local taxi company that allows you to grab taxi overflow calls. If they do, work the more affluent areas and build your private clientele from those calls.


----------



## William Fenton (Jan 1, 2018)

To answer your question with a 2500 deductable you would have to pay that to get your car fixed then the insurance would pay the rest of the repair bill. If the accident were the other driver's fault his insurance would pay all of the repair costs. If you didn't want to wait for the other insurance company to accept fault you could pay the $2500 upfront and then get it back from the other company. If the damage is less than $2500 you would have to pay for it.


----------



## Rickyraws (Feb 23, 2018)

William Fenton said:


> To answer your question with a 2500 deductable you would have to pay that to get your car fixed then the insurance would pay the rest of the repair bill. If the accident were the other driver's fault his insurance would pay all of the repair costs. If you didn't want to wait for the other insurance company to accept fault you could pay the $2500 upfront and then get it back from the other company. If the damage is less than $2500 you would have to pay for it.


Thank you. I really appreciate the explanation


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

I know it sounds like we're being mean Rickyraws , but I promise we're trying to give you good advice. Express Drive is just about the worst possible way you could start out with this.. It would be a bad option, but an option, if you were already Ubering/Lyfting, and your car blew up or something and just needed to keep making something while waiting for it to be fixed. That's about all it's really useful for. The people who full time drive are already wage slaves (many of them not even making minimum wage), and Express Drive is even worse, so no one wants to see you fall into that trap. Really, really, really check into it (do a search on this forum for express drive, and terms like uber rental or lyft rental, or lease, that kind of stuff, and really read up on it before you make a decision)... I beg you.. for your own sake.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Rickyraws said:


> When renting a car through Lyft's express drive program, it states that it has a 2500 deductible.
> 
> So....if I'm driving and a car rear ends me I pay 2500?
> 
> ...


Search Hunter420 posts for Express Drive info


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Pawtism said:


> I know it sounds like we're being mean Rickyraws , but I promise we're trying to give you good advice. Express Drive is just about the worst possible way you could start out with this.. It would be a bad option, but an option, if you were already Ubering/Lyfting, and your car blew up or something and just needed to keep making something while waiting for it to be fixed. That's about all it's really useful for. The people who full time drive are already wage slaves (many of them not even making minimum wage), and Express Drive is even worse, so no one wants to see you fall into that trap. Really, really, really check into it (do a search on this forum for express drive, and terms like uber rental or lyft rental, or lease, that kind of stuff, and really read up on it before you make a decision)... I beg you.. for your own sake.


As much as the advice above is from a good place, I disagree. 
The bigger mistake is driving your own car for this gig because you eat the depreciation and wear & tear while putting over 1k miles/week on your car. 
Express Drive is great because
1.its not your car, if anything happens you can return it and get another one or you can walk away. 
2. You can choose to walk away at any time after a week should you realize it's a dead end grind before it's too late.
3. You can make sure driving for pennies is a good fit before you dive in to a lease or begin destroying your own personal property to shuttle PAX around.

Hope this helps you make an informed choice. Best of luck to you.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> As much as the advice above is from a good place, I disagree.
> The bigger mistake is driving your own car for this gig because you eat the depreciation and wear & tear while putting over 1k miles/week on your car.


This is why you should only drive a vehicle that's fully depreciated if you're driving UberX. You should also be able to do your own preventative maintenance and routine repairs.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> This is why you should only drive a vehicle that's fully depreciated if you're driving UberX. You should also be able to do your own preventative maintenance and routine repairs.


Or driving very part time, so you don't beat the hell out of your vehicle. With Express Drive, you're basically forced to drive 12 hours a day to make it worth it. If you're already an Uber wage slave, fine, you're probably used to it. But not something someone should start out getting trapped into. But there, at least, is a pro Express Drive opinion for you, and perhaps someone you can ask specific questions to Rickyraws. Always good to get all the info you can.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

William Fenton said:


> To answer your question with a 2500 deductable you would have to pay that to get your car fixed then the insurance would pay the rest of the repair bill. If the accident were the other driver's fault his insurance would pay all of the repair costs. If you didn't want to wait for the other insurance company to accept fault you could pay the $2500 upfront and then get it back from the other company. If the damage is less than $2500 you would have to pay for it.


In my state though we have no-fault insurance. Good for bad drivers, bad for good drivers. 



dctcmn said:


> This is why you should only drive a vehicle that's fully depreciated if you're driving UberX. You should also be able to do your own preventative maintenance and routine repairs.


That's me


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> This is why you should only drive a vehicle that's fully depreciated if you're driving UberX. You should also be able to do your own preventative maintenance and routine repairs.


That would be the ideal situation... having a late model hybrid with 150k-200k miles on it just sitting around... and the mechanic skill necessary to maintain the car himself ... and the luxury of time to invest into doing it. Maybe thats an option for Rickyraws. Probably not. 
Anyone who does Express Drive for a few weeks or months will get up to speed on what the gig is like, and make a few bucks doing it without significant upnfront cost. Sure the ED program is designed to work drivers much harder while paying out less money and treats those drivers like second class citizens- but at the end of the day it's got a fixed, reasonable cost with some upside earning potential until figuring out If the gig is a keeper. 
Plus every market has po0l/line/Express/shuttle/ bus riders, and need somebody has to pick em up.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> As much as the advice above is from a good place, I disagree.
> The bigger mistake is driving your own car for this gig because you eat the depreciation and wear & tear while putting over 1k miles/week on your car.
> Express Drive is great because
> 1.its not your car, if anything happens you can return it and get another one or you can walk away.
> ...


You can drive a POS that's worth 2 months of expressdrive payments....

Btw, same car will be worth roughly same or more wrecked/not running and parted out, so that additionally insulates you from a host of potential losses


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Adieu said:


> You can drive a POS that's worth 2 months of expressdrive payments....
> 
> Btw, same car will be worth roughly same or more wrecked/not running and parted out, so that additionally insulates you from a host of potential losses


I'm the token developmentally challenged slow adult of these forums and I even Im thinking that it's completely refuggintarded to go out of pocket for a POS bucket that will fail and cost you more dough than the price to keep it running plus, get you shit ratings, and prolly keep you from earning any bonus on top of base... especially when you can drive out of Hertz tomorrow with a two or three year old Corolla or Sentra from a rental fleet that's past it's prime (50k mi) and go earn $1300 gross next week. Do that for a month, save your flow and explore other options if you plan on being a driver.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> I'm the token developmentally challenged slow adult of these forums and I even Im thinking that it's completely refuggintarded to go out of pocket for a POS bucket that will fail and cost you more dough than the price to keep it running plus, get you shit ratings, and prolly keep you from earning any bonus on top of base... especially when you can drive out of Hertz tomorrow with a two or three year old Corolla or Sentra from a rental fleet that's past it's prime (50k mi) and go earn $1300 gross next week. Do that for a month, save your flow and explore other options if you plan on being a driver.


I drive an 8 year old car with 175k miles and have no problems keeping a >4.95* average on both platforms. Riders don't care about the age or mileage on the car, as long as it's well maintained. My tip average varies from 17-23%/week. Quit spreading the lie that new vehicles equal higher ratings and tips.

Also, Lyft can keep their PDB bonuses. I make more selecting the best rides by using both Uber and Lyft and keeping my AR way below 90%.

TNC driving only makes financial sense when you're using a car you already own.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> That would be the ideal situation... having a late model hybrid with 150k-200k miles on it just sitting around... and the mechanic skill necessary to maintain the car himself ... and the luxury of time to invest into doing it. Maybe thats an option for Rickyraws. Probably not.
> Anyone who does Express Drive for a few weeks or months will get up to speed on what the gig is like, and make a few bucks doing it without significant upnfront cost. Sure the ED program is designed to work drivers much harder while paying out less money and treats those drivers like second class citizens- but at the end of the day it's got a fixed, reasonable cost with some upside earning potential until figuring out If the gig is a keeper.
> Plus every market has po0l/line/Express/shuttle/ bus riders, and need somebody has to pick em up.


Well, I have to actually agree that even ED is a better option than going out and buying a car (even a hooptie) just for Uber (to start out I mean). I guess if you wanted to get ED just to go find out how much being a wage slave actually sucks, that is one way to do it. However, anyone who is serious about wanting to give Uber a fair shake, is sabotaging themselves. If you do ED, you'll do it for a couple weeks, and then absolutely hate Uber.

I would argue that it's better to try it for a few rides here and there with your own car (normal car) first, on your own time table, and see what you think about it. If you decide then that you want to go a little further, then you start having the debate, do I keep using my car, do I get a hooptie, do I do ED, how many hours a day am I likely to do it, etc. I do see both RideshareSpectrum and dctcmn points though.


----------



## Lunger (Sep 13, 2017)

Rickyraws said:


> When renting a car through Lyft's express drive program, it states that it has a 2500 deductible.
> 
> So....if I'm driving and a car rear ends me I pay 2500?
> 
> ...


Perfect example of how basic life skills are missing. What the hell did they teach you in school?


----------



## TBolt (Feb 10, 2016)

OP is better off getting a job at a coffee shop or restaurant until s/he is ready to interview for real jobs. SF is famous for good food & beverages -- work in that field.

Ride share barely makes sense even if you own the car you're using (no car payments, reasonable insurance & average maintenance costs).


----------

